# Tivo HD new harddrive upgrade stuck in WinMFS



## uglydrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Good evening. 

I purchased a Tivo HD 20hr ("DVR D3AB") in December 2009. After watching aramistech.com's Youtube post on upgrading the hard drive, I decided to switch out my 160GB for a 1TB drive.

I'm using WinMFS and have followed all the directions. I've been stuck with an ETA of 0:08:13 for the past 12 hours. Partition copied is: MFS Media Partitions.

Any thoughts on what I've done wrong? I would greatly appreciate any help!

Tivo Model Number: TCD652160
New Hard Drive: Western Digital WD10EURX 1 Terabyte


----------



## uglydrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

No progress after nearly 48 hours. Stopped the process and deleted the partition (inside WinMFS). Starting MFScopy again to see what happens.

Be the number of view and no replies, I'm guessing other have had this problem in the past. Or I've somehow offended people in general. In which case, I'm sorry.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Hello uglydrummer and welcome to the TiVo Community.

No clue why WinMFS did not finish, Some info about the computer hardware, Hard drive adapter (if any) and Version of Windows might set up some flags.

If the second attempt using WinMFS does not finish you might try the boot from CD version MFSLive from the same web site http://mfslive.org.


----------



## uglydrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks HomeUser!

I'm running Windows XP, SP3, Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 with 4GB RAM. Hard drives are all SATA (if that is what you mean by hard drive adapter.

The second time running MFScopy stalled with 8:12 left, 1 second less than before. I'll try to boot from the CD version.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Before you do that, you should test that hard drive with the WD dialogue utility to check for bad sectors and such.

Run the short test, and then the long test.

Just because the hard drive is new, does not mean there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## uglydrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Steve. Immediately after I posted last night I thought I would try restoring the "new" drive from the file from the "old" drive. 

It seems to have worked perfectly. Put the new 1TB drive back in Tivo and it works great. I haven't recorded anything yet, but it changes channels, updated the guide and I have all my old recorded shows still. Plus it shows me I have a much larger capacity than before.

So, problem worked around, I guess. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## uglydrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Update: old shows did not transfer over (as should be expected from further reading on these forums). But it is recording just fine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

uglydrummer said:


> Update: old shows did not transfer over (as should be expected from further reading on these forums). But it is recording just fine.


WinMFS should have copied over all of the recordings if you used the mfscopy option.

Although original long stall on the media partions might be because the original drive has problems and mfscopy was trying to read those sectors over and over again.

Did you ever run wdidle3 on the new drive to make sure that Intellipark didn't need disabling?


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

unitron said:


> Did you ever run wdidle3 on the new drive to make sure that Intellipark didn't need disabling?


Sorry, but slightly off topic. Unitron can you use the power management in hddscan to disable the Intellipark? It's under the IDE Features. The same place to adjust the accoustics.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JavaJoe_2 said:


> Sorry, but slightly off topic. Unitron can you use the power management in hddscan to disable the Intellipark? It's under the IDE Features. The same place to adjust the accoustics.


As far as I know, since Intellipark is a WD proprietary feature, only WD's wdidle3 utility can disable it.

I'm almost certain the drive has to be connected directly to a SATA controller (i.e., no USB adapter, although SATA/IDE adapter to IDE header on motherboard should also work) for wdidle3 to work.

It's on the Ultimate Boot CD, so maybe if Macs have a SATA port you can get to you can do it that way if you're on a Mac and not a PC, or maybe some kind of SATA data cable extension if you have to half-way disassemble a laptop to get to its hard drive port.


----------

